# Houston in the Windy City



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Can they depleted Comets pull out a win in Chi-town tonight?

If the team that showed up in the fourth quarter against Detroit shows up...then yes...in other words, Van...don't be afraid to sit the starters!!!

Go MISTIE, GO SANCHO!!!


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Chicago sucks. They have no excuse not to beat them.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

but it would be a good idea give the bench more PT.,.they sure as hell have the talent.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

24pts, 10reb - Michelle Snow
20pts, 5ast, 6reb - Swoopes

4rm reading the recap, this was a close game throughout.
*82-77* Comets win.

-------------------

Lisa- 30pts, 12reb, 6ast, 4blks

Sparks over Mercury *95-85*

*Lisa Leslie, 2006 WNBA MvP. This gurl is on to somethin'...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Some recent scores:

*Comets* *56* @ *Fever * *60*
*Silver Stars* *67* @ *Shock* *77*
*Sparks* *90* @ *Lynx* *78*
*Mystics* *83 * @ *Sky* *75*
*Liberty* *70* @ *Mercury* *80*
*Sun* *92* @ *Storm* *83*

*Lisa Leslie continues her hot streak with 29pts, 5stl, 2ast, 14reb. . .DAYUUMM!!


----------

